# Andrei Yakovlevich Eshpai (1925 - 2015)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A composer belonging to the Mari people, whose autonomous region (on the Volga) was abolished in 1936.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

